# [SOLVED] Outlook keeps asking for password



## Masterchiefxx17

Hi,

I have a PC that is running Office 2013 and has Outlook 2013 installed on it.

I have a connection to a Microsoft Exchange 2010 email server that runs through Outlook. I recently changed my password on the Exchange server and ever since then Outlook continues to ask for my password. Once typed in, it connects to the server and everything is okay. Before, it never did this.

I made sure to tell Outlook to remember the login. I readded the mailbox to Outlook. Outlook is not set to ask for the login each time it opens.

Any ideas?


----------



## sobeit

*Re: Outlook keeps asking for password*

willing to bet outlook has the old password saved and since it dont match your new, it asks for your password. try removing stored credentials

1. Click Start, click Control Panel, and then click Credential Manager.
2. Note If View by is set to Category, click User Accounts first, and then click Credential Manager.
3. Locate the set of credentials that has Outlook in the name.
4. Click the name to expand the set of credentials, and then click Remove from Vault.
5. Repeat step 3 for any additional sets of credentials that have the word Outlook in the name.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: Outlook keeps asking for password*

That worked! Thank you!


----------



## sobeit

glad it worked


----------

